# Does method of breakin affect fuel consumption?



## Jimmy325 (Apr 7, 2003)

I pushed my car slightly during break-in period, but for the most part I treated it very well. Kept it under 5.5k and occasional 80-90% WOT. After 1200, brought it up 7k, then 8k when I hit 1400-1500. At 3300 now, engine runs absolutely fine.

However, my gas consumption is always around 16-18mpg. I do rev it a lot and drive somewhat aggressively after oil and water temps are up to operating mode. I am hearing people get 21-22mpg. Is my engine eating gas because of improper break-in?

What are ya'll opinion on this?

Thanks.
Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy325 (Apr 7, 2003)

Oh yeah, one more thing to add....

I took a trip to houston this week, from Austin.

I filled up full tank before I left. After I got there, drove around some more, and when my fuel tank gauge read exactly HALF-FULL (or half-empty), my trip odometer read 170 or so miles. So, that tells me a full tank will take me roughly 340 miles or so on long distance trips. This means I'm making 20mpg on these cruizing trips?

Jimmy


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

that's about what I get, 16-18 mpg.

Yeah, you can get 300-350 on a tank when you're all highway.

Some have gotten over 25 on long road trips.


----------



## RoadRat (Apr 6, 2003)

I get 26 mpg on the highway.


----------



## Jimmy325 (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks Atyclb.



RoadRat, 26?!?!?!??? You cruize at 55mph in 6th gear?
How do you get 26mpg??? Holy moly. 

=D


Jimmy


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

I get around 24-25 on the highway as well and a lot less around town. 
Since the car just emerged from hibernation my recent average gas milage has been pretty pathetic - admittedly driver induced :dunno:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I get 26 and higher on the highway.

6th gear, 80+. The car does NOT like to run slowly.


----------



## a.k.a. Jorg Muller (Apr 3, 2003)

*averaged 17.5 for the first 18k miles*

I've never checked highway mileage, I don't do enough of it, the overall average still sucks but I don't care. I love this car.


----------



## ChuckD (Apr 4, 2003)

*30 MPG crusing 70ish on the freeway in 6th*

So long as the surface is fairly level that is what the OBC mileage meter says. Sometimes as high a 32MPG. It is very boring but it does seem to save gas.


----------

